# Does Uber have a cash flow problem?



## lespaul (May 19, 2017)

One of my rides was flagged for review. Uber said it's a manual process where high-value rides are checked from time to time.

The thing is it wasn't the highest in that day. This one was $95. So why wouldn't the other one be flagged?

I assumed it was rider requested and I've detailed to Uber all the stop and wait locations the pax requested. This will be reviewed and passed I have every confidence.

However, the timing of this review means it won't make my next pay run. It will be pushed out to next week. And this got me thinking. The amount of time Uber holds onto my cash increases which in accounting terms is better for their cash flow.

Ultimately Uber is a loss making business to the tune of $3b globally. Are they tempted to hold onto cash a little longer by "flagging" some rides for "review". I'm wondering if others have experienced high value rides being reviewed? See the poll attached to this thread.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Uber has billions of USD sitting in the bank, so there can't be any cash flow issues.


----------



## lespaul (May 19, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> Uber has billions of USD sitting in the bank, so there can't be any cash flow issues.


glad you've got your eye on the books, while you're there can you tell me how much of that cash is owned by their debtors?


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

lespaul said:


> glad you've got your eye on the books, while you're there can you tell me how much of that cash is owned by their debtors?


They've publicly disclosed that they do. They'd be bankrupt if they didn't have any cash reserves.


----------



## weekendnightdriver (Sep 5, 2016)

Uber is actually making money in Australia. $1.8million profit last year.
http://www.smh.com.au/business/the-...nue-but-questions-remain-20161031-gsf4xx.html


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

they do flag a trip every now and then
eventually they end up paying


----------

